# Skim Concrete walls



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Have any of you guys skimmed semi smooth poured concrete walls? And what did you use? This guy wants them smooth to paint.


----------



## Paradigm1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know if your talking stucco, drywall, or what- but if there is ever any moisture coming through the concrete your asking for trouble.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry, I was a bit vague. The walls are all above ground and inside. They are dividing walls in a truck mechanic shop. Dividing the break room, parts rooms, display areas. Not sure why they didn't frame with wood or metal??? We could have just hung rock on them. Thought about gluing rock on them and might still. Just wondered if you had run into this situation. Thanks for your reply, Paradigm.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, Paradigm. I have some friends in West Lafayette. Just noticed your location. I know it's a big city, but you just might know everybody.?? Had to edit. didn't tell you the name. Duh! Mark and Rhonda Arvin.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Had a bid on the same thing awhile ago. The only thing I could think of was to glue denshield.

Didn't get the bid, right from the start I could tell he was fishin for idea's so he could do it himself.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

We are doing the offices and ceilings and the painter told him he could fill all the holes with block filler. He didn't think they were smooth enough. Looked like he painted over a bunch of holes. Yep, that's what he did... He just wants them to look like a plastered wall. Maybe portland cement, sand and lime?


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

You don't think brown bag will adhere to the smooth concrete?


I have an idea; Spray some acoustic and sand it smooth!:laughing: 
We spray acoustic on concrete for motels and it sticks well so I'd think brown bag would stick too. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I do think brown bag would be a good choice. Thanks for the reenforcement. Wondered if I could talk you into thinking the same as me without saying it right off. You did!:thumbup:


----------



## jebluke (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey thanks nice discussion is going on. I like it.


----------



## lou5577 (May 21, 2009)

Tell him to seal it with UGL oil base .then he can finish it with paint,I like to spray it on or Roll it ,but be prepared to use some drop cloths.....10 year guarrantee ..behind my jobs,if he recoats every 4 yrs or so he could get much longer.......see UGL`s manufacturers web site!
lou


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

22 years ago I skimmed the (below grade) poured walls of a game room (off my garage shop) with hot mud. There have been no problems. Moisture is not an issue here in NM.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

I ran into this in a condo unit 2 years ago. It was like a smooth parking garage ceiling that was pop-corned over. Here's what we did and it worked well. We cleaned the ceiling. Then we painted over it with Plaster Weld (it's like a pink primer for plaster surfaces). Then we set mesh over all the cracks. Then we mixed brown durabond and plaster and skimmed the walls (To prime the surface to accept EZ sand and the plaster to lock it up quick so it doesn't peel. Put the plaster in on the hawk and not the mixing bucket). Next you should float you mesh with EZ sand. Then skim with EZ sand and diamond twice. Then on and off with lightweight or mid weight. You may have minor peeling if the base doesn't set up in ten minutes so be heavy on the plaster. Make sure the base mix is like paint before the plaster is added. I recommend 45 for the base. If you do get peeling minor touch ups may be necessary. This is an expensive process but it works. If money is an issue then go with a rock over.


----------



## bh54 (Jun 3, 2009)

*drywall finishing*



Tim0282 said:


> Have any of you guys skimmed semi smooth poured concrete walls? And what did you use? This guy wants them smooth to paint.


 hello very new here hoping to find some work like most everyone i guess just saw your question have plastered over hunderds of concrete and plasret walls what i do is use amix of concrete fill and drywall mud have been doing this for years it always comes out perfect 30% confill 70%mud 2 coats of this mix and a final coat of finishing mud let dry completly between coats sand between as well ready to paint


----------



## bh54 (Jun 3, 2009)

*drywall taper*



Tim0282 said:


> Have any of you guys skimmed semi smooth poured concrete walls? And what did you use? This guy wants them smooth to paint.


 new here not sure what i am doing so if i am posting this wrong someone please help I am from victoria bc and am in need of some work have well over 30 yrs exp. very quality oriented will travel great refferences if anyone could help please reply


----------

